# Terrible problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nkirad (Nov 8, 2004)

My boss is going crazy because of this problem, we are losing all our important office files.
I am posting the error please please see if u can help in any way.

There is no perticular event at which the error pops up it happens anytime even if the person is not typeing the document in word.

We have lan at our office and this problem occures only on windows xp machines.

following are the error in sequence


ERROR 1
"There is an unrecovrable disk error on file ~WRL0002
The disk you are working on has a media problem that prevents word from useing it.
Try the folowing:
*Try formatting another disk
*Save the documents to another disk

ERROR 2

Word failed reading from this file(~WRL0002).Please restore the network connection or replace the floppy disk and retry.

ERROR 3

Word has lost data due to a bad network connection or missing floppy.Documents relying on this data are going to be saved and  then closed.

ERROR 4

The document name or path is not valid. Try these suggetions
*Check the file permission for the document or drive
*Use the file open dialog box to locate the document
(D:/My documents-NLA\...\NTPC TANDA.doc)

ERROR 5

Word has insufficient memory. Do you want to save the "Rescued document 7" as rescued document 8?


After the above errors a recued document is created which is useless because when u open it u only see unrecognised characters.

What could be the problem?

We never disable our lan connections its always on, 4 PC use windows 98 and 3 PC use windows xp and the problem is only with windows xp machine.

Please try to help


Niranjan


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 8, 2004)

c if this helps....
*support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;224068


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 8, 2004)

ERROR MESSAGE
When you open a file, Word may fail with the following error message: 
There is an unrecoverable disk error on file <filename>. The disk you're working on has a media problem that prevents Word from using it.

Try the following:
* Try formatting another disk.
* Save the document to another disk. 
NOTE: Microsoft Office 2000 has built-in functionality that allows you to get more information about difficult-to-troubleshoot alerts or error messages. If you want to enable this functionality for this and other error messages in Microsoft Office 2000, please download the Microsoft Office 2000 Customizable Alerts file from the Microsoft Office Update Web site at the following address: 
*office.microsoft.com/downloads/2000/alerts.aspx 
NOTE: If you reached this article by clicking the Web Info button in an error message, you already have Customizable Alerts enabled. 
CAUSE
The network connection or the disk from which you opened the file has been removed before Word fully opened and paginated the document. 
THINGS TO TRY
The network connection or the disk from which you opened the file has been removed.
Restore the network connection or re-insert the disk from which you opened the file.

For additional information about this error, please see the following article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
224068 WD2000: ErrMsg: "Word failed reading from this file <Filename>." 

also click on source- *www.kbalertz.com/kb_224030.aspx


----------



## go4inet (Nov 8, 2004)

I guess ur HDD s corrupted ? Anyway u cud have posted this @ Q&A ! I think the only soutions is Backup ur files and format ur HDD !


----------



## CaptainRon (Nov 9, 2004)

*Ah the bloody virus!*

Well the problem is quite simple. You got a virus/backdoor trojan. I had similar problems. This worm opens up sockets for communication among LAN terminals. Install a firewall like ZoneAlarm or any other that lets you see the open ports used by programs.

or to determine immediately about the problem, follow this
press ctrl+alt+delete
and check all active programs (processes)
program which have SYSTEM or LOCAL SERVICE or NETWORK SERVICE marked against them are usually not the culprits.
Check for any suspicious active program.
Then remove that programs entry from all registry values, and system.ini etc.
or rather you could search the internet for more information on how to remove the worm
the problem is we have newly released worms every now and then and they are not updated regularly by Anti virus updates.

tell me if this solves the problem.

another thing, dont be foolish to format any of your hdds. since the worm will get back into the system almost as the first time your XP boots back.

as for saving files to another disks and stuff, that too wont work. What this worm might be doing is using shell notify system call to get where your files are being saved and infecting the temporary word file. So the only solution is:
1) Identify the exe file name of the worm
2) Delete it from hard disk wherever present and from registry.

Captain Ron
Over and out


----------



## nkirad (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok guys thanks for the quick replies and try the solutions and post the results.


----------



## ravi_gosain (Dec 4, 2008)

Dear Friends, 

I have the same problem in my compnies 3 PCs from last 1 month :

I have done the following R&D for the issue 

1. Recreated the Partition and formated the Hardisk partition 

2. Scan for the bad sector and found no errors on the Hard drive also reinstall the MS windows XP P and MS Office 2003 

3. But the same prblem comes again 

Then I have analyzed that the same problem may be comming because of the following :

We have the backup server in our organisation for continious data protection. I observed One user had complied the same error and i saw the user file got currupted and not found on the original location then I finds the same file on the fileserver drive i found the file but the file has full previous data with some new changed data but not the exact last changes made file.

I think the same problem may be occured because of the following 

1. IBM tivoli activated at the same time when we are working on the file.
2. Sync back for free activated at the same time when user working on the file.

The above or any backup software is running and copies the " ~$File Name.Doc" file at the same time of when user is working on the word file and he saves that to the backup drive then file system generates the error of "word failed to read................. ~&.....doc"

I am observing the same by desabling the fileserver and let you know my experience if the same problem comes again



Please share your views on the same


----------

